# moving a cabin



## fishingtiger (Oct 24, 2013)

Anybody have any experience in moving a cabin? I found a cabin for sale that is 16x20 and the guy wants it moved off his property. It is an old log cabin and is about 3 hours away. My guess is that it would be deconstructed before moving and I have no idea what to expect in costs.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 24, 2013)

No experience in cabins per say...  I guess you could get an oversize load permit.  But I am unsure about each county?  If you can get permits...  Brace it off Really well, jack up and back trailer under.  But your costs are going to be steep.  Deconstruction is time consuming.  BUT, some people, me included, have more time than money usually.  Number each piece.  Mark what wall it goes on.  Take pictures as though it were a murder scene.  And good luck to you.


----------



## Todd E (Oct 24, 2013)

fishingtiger said:


> Anybody have any experience in moving a cabin? I found a cabin for sale that is 16x20 and the guy wants it moved off his property. It is an old log cabin and is about 3 hours away. My guess is that it would be deconstructed before moving and I have no idea what to expect in costs.



The experience I have with them is having to raise overhead lines for "house movers" to move such items down the highways and side streets. I've done some talking with them. We have a good reputable one here.
Before I looked into a break down/rebuild, I would try to find a house mover for a quote. Now, I've never seen one moved for a distance that far.


----------



## trout man (Oct 24, 2013)

Permits are state wide for the move. You will need those and escorts. You will need to find the height because that is where it could get real expensive. If they have to move power lines up for the cabin to get under but you can take the roof off more than likely. Just make sure it is braced up good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2013)

Three hours away in a pick up translates into an all day or even more with a house/cabin mover.  They can't drive very fast with overhead wires etc.   Get a free quote.


----------



## KDarsey (Oct 25, 2013)

It's gonna shock you.
I wanted to move a similar sized one less than 40 miles.
Only quote I got was $8000
I could build one cheaper. (this was a newer building)


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 27, 2013)

fishingtiger said:


> Anybody have any experience in moving a cabin? I found a cabin for sale that is 16x20 and the guy wants it moved off his property. It is an old log cabin and is about 3 hours away. My guess is that it would be deconstructed before moving and I have no idea what to expect in costs.



How old is "old"?  A pic would help!


----------



## Darien1 (Oct 28, 2013)

My GF bought one of those 2 story sheds from Home Depot.  It's 16 X 16 and you can get one bigger.  Everyone who goes into it says, "Hey, you can live in this really easy."  Add insulation, some drywall or paneling, wire it, plumb it and presto instant home.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 29, 2013)

A college friend's dad bought one that was built in the mid 1800s and had it moved a few hours away.  They completely disassembled it, marked the logs so it could be re-assembled exactly how it was, and moved it on a flat bed.  

Obviously, they had to use new chinking.  Once it was re-assembled, you couldn't tell it had ever been moved.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 29, 2013)

Unless this cabin is something from the modern era it will have to be disassembled from the top to the ground. You will also likely find damaged components that will require replacing. 

Unless this building has some sort of historical or sentimental importance to you I would recommend doing as others are suggesting and build something for your needs.


----------



## fishingtiger (Oct 29, 2013)

found out the guy is asking way to much. He is looking to sell to the antique collector who will pay a premium. I am better off just building one myself. Thanks for the input


----------

